# Cold Smoke Generator for Little Chief - Advice Wanted



## hdcroutdoorsman (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello everybody. I just got into smoking cheese lately because my Grandpa let me use it old Little Chief Smoker for making jerky and what not. I have been cold smoking cheese late at night since the temperature is starting to drop again, but even with the cooler temps and the lid of the smoker cracked a lot, it is still getting to hot in the smoker. I have seen people build little cold smoke generators and I had an idea on how I would make one myself. I used a 1 Gallon Paint Can with screws as legs to let air get to the bottom holes along with 1/2" pipe and a small fish tank air pump, but it doesn't seem to be pushing smoke out of the end at all. My plan was to have the air go in from the top and past the Tee, causing it to pull smoke along with it and out of the end of the pipe into my smoker where the handle of the pan sticks out. Does anybody have any ideas on how I could change my design so it will actually work? I have the air line going into a 1/4" piece of pipe which extends past the Tee a little bit, and that is what I was hoping would draw out the smoke. I will put some pictures below, and for anyone who helps me, I would just like to say thank you in advance.

 













IMG_2401.JPG



__ hdcroutdoorsman
__ Oct 23, 2015


















IMG_2402.JPG



__ hdcroutdoorsman
__ Oct 23, 2015


















IMG_1977.JPG



__ hdcroutdoorsman
__ Oct 23, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Oct 23, 2015)

What's inside the paint can which is producing the smoke?   Also why did you route the pipe downward towards the ground?  Because the paint can was at the same elevation as the Little Chief?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 23, 2015)

The easiest fix would be to pump the air into the paint can lower than the fuel source. Since heat rises the hot smokey air would be carried out of the can and into the pipe. I would eliminate the elbows and the drop in the pipe as that will add resistance to the system. 

Otherwise you could look at venturi designs that are similar to what you have done but that involves a sliding tube so you can adjust the air.


----------



## dr k (Oct 23, 2015)

HdcrOutdoorsman said:


> Hello everybody. I just got into smoking cheese lately because my Grandpa let me use it old Little Chief Smoker for making jerky and what not. I have been cold smoking cheese late at night since the temperature is starting to drop again, but even with the cooler temps and the lid of the smoker cracked a lot, it is still getting to hot in the smoker. I have seen people build little cold smoke generators and I had an idea on how I would make one myself. I used a 1 Gallon Paint Can with screws as legs to let air get to the bottom holes along with 1/2" pipe and a small fish tank air pump, but it doesn't seem to be pushing smoke out of the end at all. My plan was to have the air go in from the top and past the Tee, causing it to pull smoke along with it and out of the end of the pipe into my smoker where the handle of the pan sticks out. Does anybody have any ideas on how I could change my design so it will actually work? I have the air line going into a 1/4" piece of pipe which extends past the Tee a little bit, and that is what I was hoping would draw out the smoke. I will put some pictures below, and for anyone who helps me, I would just like to say thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pushing smoke won't work.  Drawing smoke from the exhaust end is the way to go so it sucks smoke through the whole system like the vacuum cleaners now a days. 

-Kurt


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 23, 2015)

Your design is similar to the Smoke Daddy's.  The way you are introducing air is pushing air down the can as well as through the pipe.  In order to obtain the venturi effect needed to draw air up through the can, you will have to place your air supply past the T and be certain no air is entering elsewhere. This will then cause the draw needed up through the can. This may also require a 1/4 inch copper pipe because it will be getting warm at the T.  You can adjust the temperature of the smoke by adjusting your air flow as well as the length of pipe going to the LC.

  Hope this helps and have fun playing with it.

T


----------



## hdcroutdoorsman (Oct 26, 2015)

So should I just take all the other pipes with the corners off and then only leave the straight pieces? and then maybe introduce more air pressure instead of the little aquarium pump?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 26, 2015)

HdcrOutdoorsman said:


> So should I just take all the other pipes with the corners off and then only leave the straight pieces? and then maybe introduce more air pressure instead of the little aquarium pump?


The straight line will give you better air flow.  Actually you may find that by placing a thumbtack in the end of the copper pipe and compressing the copper pipe around it will give you enough air flow to cause the venturi effect, no need to increase the pressure.

Hope I made sense of it all.

T


----------

